# Looking For Turkeys



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

My son has been hounding for the past couple of years and I finally put in for tags and we both got our second choice, Unit 98. I'm really not a turkey hunter, I'm a die hard pheasant and grouse hunter so I really don't have a place to target turkeys. Sure I've seen them at times but not a go to spot. To get to the point, can anyone help me with a place to get a couple of turkeys, I know alot of farmers don't appreciate having them around so hopefully one of you can set me up with a spot in Burleigh or McClean County Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

The best time for fall turkey hunting is when the snow flies. Talk to some farmers/ranchers and see if they have any or if their neighbors do. I've been right in a ranchers yard and shot turkeys. Not a very glorious way to get them, but you are helping them out. Fall turkeys are hard to stalk and I've never been able to call them in. You could pattern them and ambush them on their way out to feed in the a.m. or back to the roost in the evening, done that before. You want to be inside the 40 yd mark and go for the neck/head area.

As long as you are hunting just turkeys, 99% will let you on, even more so that you have multiple tags.

H2OfowlND


----------

